

Work and open source #2: Sensei Grid - lauriswtf
http://lauris.github.io/datazenit/2014/08/29/open-source-work-2-sensei-grid/

======
NicoJuicy
The demo is suprisingly good in UX, check it out here :
[http://datazenit.com/static/sensei-grid/](http://datazenit.com/static/sensei-
grid/) ! I geniunly dig this one!

I just miss an escape when you edit a field and want to cancel the change, so
it restores the original value (instead of an undo button), but thats it

~~~
lauriswtf
Thanks! Keybindings will be fully customizable, so it will be easy to
implement the functionality you suggested.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Could you make a temp repo on Github so i can already star it? (it doesn't
have to contain anything yet).

But the table UX that this library provides is intuitive and awesome for web
use :) (can't wait to mix this with some angularjs)

~~~
lauriswtf
Just created the repo - [https://github.com/datazenit/sensei-
grid](https://github.com/datazenit/sensei-grid)

~~~
NicoJuicy
Thanks a lot, i'll check it out when it comes up. Good luck with your database
management tool ;-)

